# complete apartment cleaning



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone--

I just rented an apartment in a brand new building in the Marina area. I will be the first renter and plan to move in this upcoming weekend. Anyways, the apartment is very dusty/dirty and needs a complete cleaning in every room, including the walls, floors, balcony and all. My real estate agent told me to find a company to do this and he would reimburse me for it.

Can anybody recommend a company that will come in and do a very good job of cleaning my apartment from top to bottom and make it clean & live-able for me???

Thanks for your recommendations!!!


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Forget about "companies." You're in Dubai. Go downstairs and ask the doorman if their cousin can clean apartments "very good."

You'd have more luck that way.


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Jason G said:


> Hi Everyone--
> 
> I just rented an apartment in a brand new building in the Marina area. I will be the first renter and plan to move in this upcoming weekend. Anyways, the apartment is very dusty/dirty and needs a complete cleaning in every room, including the walls, floors, balcony and all. My real estate agent told me to find a company to do this and he would reimburse me for it.
> 
> ...


Try Focus Cleaners - unfortunately don't have their number!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you read my sticky thread about things everyone should know, you will see that I have listed cleaning agencies....

-


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your input!! I ended up talking to the maintenance company of the building and they offered a 'total clean' service at a great price  

Thanks again!!


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Jason G said:


> Thanks to everyone for your input!! I ended up talking to the maintenance company of the building and they offered a 'total clean' service at a great price
> 
> Thanks again!!



and what would that be 200AED?


----------

